# Mud Pro 700 clutch noise



## Mud_pro13 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey guys , 
so I re snorkeled my bike in 2" the whole bike, ran awesome took both clutches apart today changed my belt and rollers. now there is a super annoying squeaky noise coming out of the cutch snorkel , it stop as soon as I touch the gas but on idle drives me crazy. only drove it around the yard. 

any ideas?


----------



## Mud_pro13 (Jul 25, 2013)

could it be because my new rollers( 19g) are so small that they kinda rattle at idle ? because the noise stops as soon asa I touch the throttle.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

When you bought the new rollers, did they have plastic sleeves on them?


----------

